# Bit hard by the dart frog bug!



## tatz4ever (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't know what the hell happened to me. On 3/12 (13 days ago) I purchased my first ever dart frogs (0.0.2 Auratus). On 3/22 I purchased and established tank with 7 adults (not sure of sexes but obviously breeding), 1 froglet, and 3 tadpoles of E. anthonyi salvias. On 3/24 I purchased 1.0.1 D. leucomelas and 1.1.0 D. leucomelas banded. I am finding that I have an addiction to these little frogs. I look at my 42 gallon bowfront and want to evict my fish and make a viv. I am thinking about evicting my crested geckos from the 3 Exo-Terras they live in and setting them up for frogs. I am building a frog tankfrom a 12X12X12 Exo-Terra that I had in the garage, in hopes of finding more frogs to put in there. My Dumpy tree frogs are in an 18X18X18 Exo-Terra and may be looking for new digs soon! A crystal meth habit has got to be cheaper that this! I need help! My name is James, and I am now a frog addict!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome to the hobby.A word of advice though.I've seen this happen a lot when people jump in full bore and buy up all kinds of frogs in a short period of time,then get burned out from jumping in so quick and furious.These are usually the people that after a year (and vowing to keep darts forever)selling off their collections.I'd just hate to see this happen if it doesn't have to.

Also just to put this out there a 12x 12x 12 is too small for any dart frog.Maybe for a fresh morphed froglet to grow out some,but not for any adults or numbers.Good luck and enjoy the frogs(they are addictive )!


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

I know how you feel...I am going through the same thing. I bought four Auratus Portobello around Jan. A few weeks later I bought five Anthonyi Santa Isabel. Now I am planning to convert the rest of my old shrimp tanks into viv for future frogs. I am already planning to get some Chocolate Leucs, Auratus Super Blue and maybe some Pumilios at the upcoming Microcosm. I've already spent a ton of money frogs and plants and now planning to set up a rack and a big display tank, all with LED lighting. I am hoping I get a big tax return this year to cover some of the cost lol.


----------



## DartPlay (Jan 22, 2014)

You are definitely not alone. but I've been able to hold off a couple months to get my next frogs, not a couple of weeks . ive just finished building my first viv tank with Sherman vent. This was very rewarding. I've gotten pretty good at cutting glass but it was daunting at first.
I'm already looking to build a frog wall, but will take my time. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## tatz4ever (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! Fortunately I have a wife that will prevent me from becoming a frog hoarder! LOL


----------

